# Prop motors



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

What motors are you using and where are you getting them? I need a couple of 6 rpm ac motors. I had an old link and it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

ebay for the TDY-50 and TCY motors (deer motor) and 3 RPM DC motor. Each seller has a variety of motors. The TDY and TCY motors can be seen here. 3 RPM 12 VDC seller has several similar motors  here. 120 6RPM motors are from surplus center here


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Are these the same motors you use? How is the torque on them? I want one to put in a cauldron to turn a stick.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes. Plenty of examples on my blog of various things I have used them for. I think they could easily manage a stick in a cauldron, not much tourqe reQuired for that, really.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

heresjohnny said:


> Yes. Plenty of examples on my blog of various things I have used them for. I think they could easily manage a stick in a cauldron, not much tourqe reQuired for that, really.


Shoot, maybe tapatalk is keeping me from seeing a signature or something, but do you have a link to your blog?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

heresjohnny said:


> http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I ordered the motors off Ebay. Why do they only let you order 2 items at a time?


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*What about these?*

These might be a little too fast for some applications, but then in some cases that might be needed, 30RPM high torque it says..

Description
Specifications: 
Torque: 130 N*cm
12V DC
60RPM
Diameter: 25mm
Length: 72mm
Shaft diameter: 4mm
Weight: 96g
Brand new and unused

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-30RPM-Hi...al&tfrom=390545491107&ttype=price&tpos=unknow


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

Search e-bay for synchronous motors. Plenty of low RPM options to choose from.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Indyandy said:


> I ordered the motors off Ebay. Why do they only let you order 2 items at a time?


Which one did you order? I have contacted sellers before about ordering more than were shown available, and they have been responsive.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I got: TYD-50 ac 110v 5/6 rpm $4.90 ea.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Indyandy said:


> I got: TYD-50 ac 110v 5/6 rpm $4.90 ea.


That's a good motor, I am using one in my current build. I have not encountered limits on the number you can order before. Next time I suggest contacting the seller, or finding a different seller. Buying more at a time is a better deal per motor


----------

